# Seats, chairs and the like



## Mercedes (Dec 27, 2005)

Wherever I am I can't help noticing how certain places don't cater for larger sized people.

We got a large modern cinema, with imax and all. The seats are luxurious and velvety, but way to small. Do they expect large people supposed to carry their chairs with them? Same on planes... and most restaurants have chairs with arms.

Does anyone have experiences to share? What do you do? How do you tackle it?

If it were me and can't fit in a cinema seat I swear I'd keep trying to wedge myself in anyway (hoping it gives way!) If it breaks, it's _their _fault!


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 28, 2005)

I had an experience last week when I went to the movies the same place I go to, I normally get to see the movie in the normal Vmax, the seat are above average size, still to small for me but have arm rests that lift up so I can occupy some of the next seat, I go to a movie during the day and this means that the place is not full. However this day I went the show was in the Europa section that has the GoldClass as well, I did not go gold class the so called upgraded Europa seat was small and had wooden drink benchs that dug into my thigh area of my leg, ouch, it was most uncomfortable, they need examples of seat in the foyer areas so us bigger people can see what we are buying, I mean the person at the ticket box can not say you are to big for the seats as this may offend, but to get into the seat and find that you will not fit is worse. I would not have gone to that Theater if I had known what I do now, so give us a means to see what seat are like before we pay so we can make a choice, even web sites for airlines, and the like do not inform of seat dimensions, you have to phone up, get but on hold as that info is not to hand in most cases.

BWL


----------



## EvilBob (Dec 28, 2005)

I book first class now when I fly and I go home ot see my family much less often because theymake flying such absolute torment for a big guy. A shame...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 28, 2005)

EvilBob said:


> I book first class now when I fly and I go home ot see my family much less often because theymake flying such absolute torment for a big guy. A shame...



I just get two seats when I fly, it's much cheaper than first class and I have all the room I need!  Give it a shot sometime.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 29, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I just get two seats when I fly, it's much cheaper than first class and I have all the room I need!  Give it a shot sometime.



Thats what I conclusion I have came to as well, although the leg room is better in first, but as I am flying to the US next year I can not afford the expensive first class, so 4000 or so for two economy seats is bad enough, have you ever managed to get a discount on two seat for you use only?, and if so how?

BWL


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 29, 2005)

Not sure about your flights but do they offer business class? I have heard that it is not as cramped as coach but less expensive than 1st class. 



borderland said:


> Thats what I conclusion I have came to as well, although the leg room is better in first, but as I am flying to the US next year I can not afford the expensive first class, so 4000 or so for two economy seats is bad enough, have you ever managed to get a discount on two seat for you use only?, and if so how?
> 
> BEL


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 29, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> Thats what I conclusion I have came to as well, although the leg room is better in first, but as I am flying to the US next year I can not afford the expensive first class, so 4000 or so for two economy seats is bad enough, have you ever managed to get a discount on two seat for you use only?, and if so how?
> 
> BWL



Some airlines (you have to find out their policy in advance) will refund you for the second seat if the flight is not full. You simply contact them after you travel, tell them the flight number, and they will issue a refund or credit toward a future flight. 

Some don't do this simply because they do not force you to buy a second seat. Just call and speak to someone about the policy, and they can tell you well in advance.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Dec 30, 2005)

EvilPrincess said:


> Not sure about your flights but do they offer business class? I have heard that it is not as cramped as coach but less expensive than 1st class.



With the major down turn of the airline industry over the past 5-8 yrs along with telecommuting for business most carriers have done away with the business class and replaced it with more coach seating. Business class seats were increasingly empty this way they can squeeze in more seats  You'd be hard pressed to find business class on anything other than business heavy routes like LA to NY or Chicago to NY. For international flights seems like most airlines have gone with just 1st class and coach.


----------



## Traci (Dec 30, 2005)

I am beginning to find that the issue is booths...Expecially in natural foods markets that feature a little deli dine-in area...What do they think, fat folks don't like LETTUCE??? I almost got GANGRENE at one store when I tried to squeeze into one of its booths....I even mentioned something to the cashier (who was also generously proportioned) and she just LAUGHED IT OFF!!

I do not understand this world at times....Just because you are big does not mean you are not interested in eating healthy....


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 30, 2005)

Have gained a lot in the last few month, the seats at the meeting rooms at work all with arm rests are getting to small, my thighs are higher than the arm rests. I will have to have my on chair to take with me soon, or have a armless chair put in these rooms. I feel a little shy about requesting this from the management.

BWL


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Dec 31, 2005)

Traci said:


> I am beginning to find that the issue is booths...


I hear ya... when I go to a place that has booths only I just squeeze in as much as I can so that my butt (or heinie or tuchis) is all on the seat, and that's all... my fear is that I'll wind up getting stuck in the booth, they'll have to call in the fireman with the jaws of life or something, and meanwhile all of the slim physically fit overpaid underworked yuppie scum will be looking at me and laughing at me.


----------



## pendulous (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm curious, when you buy two seats when you fly, do you get two meals?


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 1, 2006)

Its hard to go anywhere when your a big person. For the longest time i hated going out to eat because they never seemed to have a chair that I could sit in, or they tried to sit me in a booth. The place that I really had trouble finding a chair to sit in was at school. I think my college thought only small students went there. I even picked classes by what kind of seating they had in a room. Finally, I just made myself as comfortable as I could. The only bad thing that ever happened to me with chairs at school is one time I was sitting in one and it broke. I fell to the floor, but I was surprised because nobody laughed. If they would have I think I would have been to embarrassed to return to that class.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 3, 2006)

I always buy two seats that way I know I will have a comfortable trip.My fear is those small chairs at my doctors office will one day collapse out from under me and he will say "See I told you to lose weight".


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> I always buy two seats that way I know I will have a comfortable trip.My fear is those small chairs at my doctors office will one day collapse out from under me and he will say "See I told you to lose weight".



You mean your doc doesn't tell you that anyway? I have to go to the doc at least once a month, and everything including the common cold is due to my weight...so I get that lecture every time. About every other visit he goes on about how I should apply to get on that Biggest Loser reality show. His office chairs are double threat...spindly legs and molded countour buckets for seats...I have to kind of half lean and half sit on the front edge.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 3, 2006)

To be honest he never says anything about my size since I showed him the bruise I got on my hips from the chair arms.I told him to use the money he was getting per office visit and buy armless chairs LOL.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2006)

I do not even bother to mention the chairs...he'd just say that they just show I need to lose weight.


----------



## Traci (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes, even though your doc will state, "well, this proves that you need to lose weight", you can also firmly state that, since you are a paying customer and that he'd like to a.) Keep the wife in furs b.) Send those kids to Ivy-League schools, etc. and c.) Make sure that the mistress is taken care of, he might want to think about catering a bit more to his clients and get some [email protected]@#[email protected] chairs with no arms!

WE ARE THE MAJORITY. WE NEED TO SPEAK UP MORE.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2006)

Traci said:


> Yes, even though your doc will state, "well, this proves that you need to lose weight", you can also firmly state that, since you are a paying customer and that he'd like to a.) Keep the wife in furs b.) Send those kids to Ivy-League schools, etc. and c.) Make sure that the mistress is taken care of, he might want to think about catering a bit more to his clients and get some [email protected]@#[email protected] chairs with no arms!
> 
> WE ARE THE MAJORITY. WE NEED TO SPEAK UP MORE.




A little background...I swear this guy is Ghandi reincarated. He's in his mid to late 80s, about 4'8", probably does not weigh 90 lbs with his pockets loaded, His kid is in his late 40s and is a doctor, he drives a 20 year old Toyota, and lives in a modest old house. When other doctors are out golfing, he's visiting patients in rest homes....he spends his evenings calling his patients that are having problems, to see if they are OK. He basically works for what his patients can afford to pay. He's been my wife and daughters doctor most of their lives. He really is a very caring doc...just has a blind spot when it comes to weight.


----------



## Traci (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm, in that case....there is really nothing you can do except to change doctors, perhaps...You don't want a doctor to lie to you, but you do want a doctor who sees you as who you are at this moment--A big guy who wants to sit in a chair with no arms....

And I think this is the point I am trying to make--I've had people tell me the same thing about the losing weight/chair/booth issue: My reply has now become, "Yes, but here it is-- right now. I need to sit down--right now. What have you got--right now?" I think the plus-sized community really needs to make that issue clear (and things have already happened on many fronts)....If you are apologetic, you are simply okaying that this type of behaviour is acceptable and can be continued, that's all. The ultimate answer is always with cash....Vote with your hard-earned currency--That's an answer that's ALWAYS understood!

See ya on the barricades!


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 3, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> A little background...I swear this guy is Ghandi reincarated. He's in his mid to late 80s, about 4'8", probably does not weigh 90 lbs with his pockets loaded, His kid is in his late 40s and is a doctor, he drives a 20 year old Toyota, and lives in a modest old house. When other doctors are out golfing, he's visiting patients in rest homes....he spends his evenings calling his patients that are having problems, to see if they are OK. He basically works for what his patients can afford to pay. He's been my wife and daughters doctor most of their lives. He really is a very caring doc...just has a blind spot when it comes to weight.




I have had the best luck with Doctors. The only one who ever mentioned my weight walked in the room, smirked and said, "So how's your appetite?" I assured him it was fine. He said, "So you like pizza?" LOL, I should've said, "Yeah, ya got any?" but instead I just meekly told him I did. He chuckled a bit and told me I should probably cut back a little.   I consider myself very lucky that he has been the worst of them thus far.

Several years back when booths were a challenge, I went to this place in Orlando that I had never been to before. There were 3 of us in the party. This size 2 hostess takes us by at least 50 tables and booths and seats us in the very back corner of the room. I could get in booth but they weren't very comfortable. I always felt like my breasts were perched up on the table, looking as if they were being served for dinner. So I slide in and this time I was nearly cut in half. I felt pain and I felt trapped. This booth was tiny!! Smaller than any booth I had been in before. I told my family that we had to move to a table. It was a chore just getting myself out of the thing! That booth stayed empty as this lovely young hostess sat people in various booths and tables all around us. The place was busy but she never took anyone else to that table. Well, that is, not until someone else who was approximately my size came in. Yep, that little bitch saved that booth for the next fat person who came in. It was so very obvious. I'm sure she was laughing her ass off on the inside.  I really regret not reporting her to management. I was too shy back then to deal with it. If this happened in front of me today, I wouldn't hesitate.

Good post Traci!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 3, 2006)

pendulous said:


> I'm curious, when you buy two seats when you fly, do you get two meals?



You can if you want to. When Heather and I get a third seat to share, sometimes we get the meal to split up the stuff we enjoyed.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 5, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> About every other visit he goes on about how I should apply to get on that Biggest Loser reality show.



I don't know what other people think, but to me that sounds really degrading. In my opinion, a good doctor is there to help, not suggest that you engage in exploitative commercialist ventures -- that's appalling. If a patient tells a doctor that they feel dissatisfied with their body if they are not fat, the doctor should help the patient devise an exercise routine and some diet recommendations in sympathy with that, not just sit there and oppose them. A doctor should have the patient's best interests in mind, and diets and other drastic measures aimed at reducing weight and not improving health, especially when they involve exhibitionism and public humiliation, are not in the patient's best interests. I'd really recommend you have a look around for a more sympathetic doctor.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 5, 2006)

SnapDragon said:


> I don't know what other people think, but to me that sounds really degrading. In my opinion, a good doctor is there to help, not suggest that you engage in exploitative commercialist ventures -- that's appalling. If a patient tells a doctor that they feel dissatisfied with their body if they are not fat, the doctor should help the patient devise an exercise routine and some diet recommendations in sympathy with that, not just sit there and oppose them. A doctor should have the patient's best interests in mind, and diets and other drastic measures aimed at reducing weight and not improving health, especially when they involve exhibitionism and public humiliation, are not in the patient's best interests. I'd really recommend you have a look around for a more sympathetic doctor.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



He is a friend of the family, and I know he means well. Better the devil you know...especially when it keeps the peace.


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Jan 7, 2006)

I work for the NYS court system, and exams for promotional titles are held in schools, complete with those chairs with the l'il desks attached.

When I file to take the exam I request a special accomodation: I just say that I'm a large person and I'm going to need a table and chair.

The request is always accommodated, no problem.  

The beautiful part of it is that the surface area of the table is much larger than those tiny chair desks... so that gives me a quality-of-life edge which (hopefully) allows me to get a higher score on the exam!  

For once being fat pays off.


----------

